# Disappointment at detailer...



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Since the thread has been closed does anyone want to perhaps own up in here - away from the vultures in the General Topic public arena?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61714

I believe the detailer should get the benefit of the doubt on this occasion since the poster of the message has not displayed any images, has not confirmed that she has since washed the car and inflicted damage herself or that she is simply referring to RDS which the detailer would not be able to have done anything about anyways (unless wet sanding was an option).

Also, she should have taken this up with the detailer herself (even at a later date with someone else alongside her if she felt intimidated) and resolved it that way.

Many prodetailers also do this for a living and it is not fair, in my opinion, for them to be victimised on one particular occasion - especially if this is a job that puts food on the table.

Just my tuppence on the matter.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Well i know it isn't me i haven't done a Mini since last summer & customer had me back to do their Rangie


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Not me, I'd love something easy like a Mini, instead I get all the hard cars :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Never detailed a mini in my life. I think its bull


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

does sound like crap to me..... the wording is too precise, and no woman I've ever met would ever say "Unfortunately, being a woman, I felt I could not tell this chap what I really thought."

the only mini I can remember on here was poxyscoob.....


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Frothey said:


> the only mini I can remember on here was poxyscoob.....


She didn't say the arches hadn't been dressed so that lets him off :lol:


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

And it's not me, the one and only mini I do has not been machine polished, and it's owned by a guy.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Just to add - its not me either.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I wonder if Lucy owns a mini :lol::lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

another reason why i think peoples town or city should be in their profile for everyone to see under the avatar .
how many times has someone come on asking for a detail , nobody knows where they are in the country ,


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Deffo not me. Not detailed a Mini this year, i'm out of it!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Deffo not me. Not detailed a Mini this year and don't rip people off £350 for a correction!


How is £350 a rip off Gaz? I've just spent 2 days correction a car and got one day left, certainly going to be charging more than £350 does that make me a rip off?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex L said:


> I wonder if Lucy owns a mini :lol::lol:


you aint the only one who had that thought.......

why should anyone own up, some people just love a bit of gossip (me included ) but whats it going to solve? apart from everyone else feeling a bit more smug.....


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Just to add- it wasn't me


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nor me .....avoid like the plague....all that masking up...no no no

I would be interested in who or where it was though and hearing the other side of the story. If someone i was about to pay money to for a job came across as intimidating then i would have called a halt to it immediately.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> I think its bull


Having read the thread, there is alot of info that is missing such as:

Name
Location
pictures

So she arranged the detail without asking for detailers on here, yet once things go wrong then DW is the first port of call, without having tried to work it out with the pro.

Also i dont recall a pro doing a write up about a mini, so either the person doesn't post work up or it's all made up, in the hope of messing up someones reputation.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

can the mods find out where she lives ,(part of the country), it could be someone trying to discredit the pros


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

CJA Valeting said:


> Also i dont recall a pro doing a write up about a mini, so either the person doesn't post work up or it's all made up, in the hope of messing up someones reputation.


I don't post all mine up, can't be arsed :lol:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

CJA Valeting said:


> or it's all made up, in the hope of messing up someones reputation.


or messing up the reputation of DW by hopefully bringing the Recommended DW Supporters list into disrepute...

but then we have to be careful not to get too deep into conspiracy theory territory

Perhaps some insight from a mod

EDIT: Peter beat me to it. my typings too slow


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I don't post all mine up, can't be arsed :lol:


Point taken.

Would like to know the location too.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

For the record, I wasn't me.:thumb: 

I will just pop the lid off the can of worms though.

Being a DW supporter only means that someone has paid to advertise on here.

Doesn't mean they are any good, it certainly doesn't make them a pro detailer.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

wasn't me


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Noo. Was just taking a little bit of a jab at most pro's prices being double if not triple mine


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

DPN said:


> For the record, I wasn't me.:thumb:
> 
> I will just pop the lid off the can of worms though.
> 
> ...


Fantastic point. Being a DW Supporter doesn't necessarily mean your a pro-detailer. What is there to stop someone buying a machine polisher on a Friday, "detailing" a group of friend's cars for 7 days and hence build up a small portfolio, get a website up and running, pay £150 subscription fee and hey presto - a pro-detailer.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Noo. Was just taking a little bit of a jab at most pro's prices being double if not triple mine


word it differently then gaz , although on your sig it says from £250


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

For the record it wasn't me either and the post sounds a bit suspicious.

What amazes me as well is how quite a few of the members in the open forum start a witch hunt and would quite happily like to see one of the pro's fall flat on their face.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

that was always going to be the case 182 pulled at the right time


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I've googled the email address and it does belong to a women, got a location but given people seem to travel the width and breadth of the country to detail its probably not fair to post her location.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

It wasen't me neither, does seem rather fishy though new member and trying to slate somebody already.

The only Mini's I've done is my regulars black cooper and my new cooper s


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Noo. Was just taking a little bit of a jab at most pro's prices being double if not triple mine


hi gaz

living at home, with no commitments, overheads, tax, fuel, vehicles, expensive products to consider or mortgage then i would guess the profit line people see are similar to yours. do you run a business?

personally i think 350 for correction is cheap mate


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

bloody hell I turn me back for a couple hours & miss the ramblings of some mad chick, does seem fishy to me her post

£350 for a mini .. damn cost more than that to tape it up  

Baz


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Offyourmarks said:


> hi gaz
> 
> living at home, with no commitments, overheads, tax, fuel, vehicles, expensive products to consider or mortgage then i would guess the profit line people see are similar to yours. do you run a business?
> 
> personally i think 350 for correction is cheap mate


You read my mind.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Offyourmarks said:


> hi gaz
> 
> living at home, with, overheads, tax, fuel, vehicles, expensive products to consider or mortgage then i would guess the profit line people see are similar to yours. do you run a business?
> 
> personally i think 350 for correction is cheap mate


Very true. I totally understand, although, it was just a little friendly banter.

My prices are going up again soon anyway


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Fair play to Mr O for his offer, should resolve whether its genuine or not :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

what a load of Sh!t, first posts and its that FFS so many jokers come on here now days, 

By the Way i have not detailed a Mini this year not even my own  so im Clear lol 

i to say 350 is far to cheap for correction work,


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Offyourmarks said:


> hi gaz
> 
> living at home, with no commitments, overheads, tax, fuel, vehicles, expensive products to consider or mortgage then i would guess the profit line people see are similar to yours. do you run a business?
> 
> personally i think 350 for correction is cheap mate


Spot on!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

hands up... it was me.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Fair play to Mr O for his offer, should resolve whether its genuine or not :thumb:


I agree nice offer, however doing so in a closed thread does not allow others to also offer the same service if this person is not in you area (guess its a privilege of being who you are )



jedi-knight83 said:


> hands up... it was me.


I don't see no smilies but hope its a joke


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Very true. I totally understand, although, it was just a little friendly banter.
> 
> My prices are going up again soon anyway


furry muff mate! I think you are too cheap.

One of my recent training guys based in your area had a detail from you and he was very impressed - get you prices up :thumb:

Matt


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

btw does anyone seriously know who it was or what the problem was?

i had a mail last night from someone who has just had a detailer in on his one series and is not happy. i thinkk there must be a lot of this.

personally i think it is a good thing! - wait, i mean as peoples awareness of detailing and potential results grow then they will also raise expectations too - which means all the have a go heros wont last long and the market saturation that approaches will die off leaving quality pros with a good reputation.

i do feel bad for the customers though who do love their cars and want it to look the best and some a re getting let down.

right, ttfn off to work - will log in at lunch to see if there are any developments

matt


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> hands up... it was me.


Really ? i dont see you detailing many Minis :tumbleweed:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Offyourmarks said:


> btw does anyone seriously know who it was or what the problem was?
> 
> i had a mail last night from someone who has just had a detailer in on his one series and is not happy. i thinkk there must be a lot of this.
> 
> ...


Its not a good thing trust me, as it will tarnish the name "detailer" and make us look like them, same as valeting and car park splash n dash jobies calling them selfs "valeters" now every one assumes what they do for 15 pounds is a valet and its not its a car wash  trust me dude its never a good thing.

now every one assumes a correction detail cost 300, :wall:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chaps we are looking into this , if anybody does find anything out please let us know


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Refined Reflections said:


> I agree nice offer, however doing so in a closed thread does not allow others to also offer the same service if this person is not in you area (guess its a privilege of being who you are )


Sorry Gary but there was 5 pages of posts before that offer! Also I didnt realise till afterwards that it was a closed thread.

Do you want me to put put an offer up from you too?

John


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I gather the lady in question is in the south of the country then.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I know why people feel the need to want to help sort it out so as not to tarnish "detailing" but we've got to be careful not to set some sort of precedent..... otherwise anyone who posts on here can think "feck it, moan on the website and someone will sort it out"

and why should one of you guys be (potentially) out of pocket from someone elses mistake?

Its one big "family", and obviously its your decision, but sometimes parents shouldn't bail out their kids.....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Gleammachine said:


> I gather the lady in question is in the south of the country then.


I have no idea... I just put the offer up as it seemed the right thing to do... Beginning to wish I hadnt....


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

This thread should be closed as Jedi Knight has already admitted it was he who carried out the detail.:lol:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Not me.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Never detailed a mini  well i have not paint correction and it was a mini GP works thingy with red mirrors and hes on a ship off Venezuela(dodgiest place ever)


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> I don't see no smilies but hope its a joke


Yeah i was just trying to be funny (and probably failing as usual)

The one and only mini i have polished (for a guy in central london) was actually because he had already tried another detailer and wasnt happy with the level of correction.

When i got going on it i could see why... probably the hardest paint i have polished to date (i remember commenting this to gary funnel at the time). It took me a couple of hard hits with a megs cutting pad and then followed with 3.02 to finish down as 106ff wouldnt touch it!

Maybe the 'pro' detailer in this instance just wasnt expecting the paint to be so hard???


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

..... or maybe it wasn't a "pro"!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Noo. Was just taking a little bit of a jab at most pro's prices being double if not triple mine


I sincerley hope that's a tongue in cheek comment young fella. Comments like that aren't going to win you any friends in a hurry. We charge as much as we do because we don't have the benefit of daddy to drive us round (although, that would be *mint*) and most of us have families to feed, insurance to pay, vehicles to run, mortgages to pay. You, in contrast, are 14, and go to school. No disrespect to you in terms of your work quality, but surely you can see there's a significant difference between you and pro's.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> I sincerley hope that's a tongue in cheek comment young fella. Comments like that aren't going to win you any friends in a hurry. We charge as much as we do because we don't have the benefit of daddy to drive us round (although, that would be *mint*) and most of us have families to feed, insurance to pay, vehicles to run, mortgages to pay. You, in contrast, are 14, and go to school. No disrespect to you in terms of your work quality, but surely you can see there's a significant difference between you and pro's.


All of those reasons are great Paul.... but ultimately probably the wrong reason for your charges....

I charge what I do because I feel my work is worth that... simple as that


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Kinda went slightly of topic here..

anyway..

I believe the mods and admin are on the case to investigate.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Yep, theres a very good chance this is a wind up from a disgruntled female. Will keep you updated


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

i'm forever blowing.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

well it was not me not done a mini this year, i think mod s sould look into this person pro or not and have a word to resolove it .cost or not was not happy with the level of work done .Only the cleint and detailer will know what was asked to be carried out and the out come.
as for this comment i run two car bussiness along side each other ,one detailing other( mobile valeting ) - so does this class me as a splash and dash even thow i use the same method as my detailing work . i started valeting first then got into detailing , not sure if did detailing first or valeting but does seam that u look down on other s if this feild .. 
just my thoughts



james b said:


> Its not a good thing trust me, as it will tarnish the name "detailer" and make us look like them, same as valeting and car park splash n dash jobies calling them selfs "valeters" now every one assumes what they do for 15 pounds is a valet and its not its a car wash  trust me dude its never a good thing.
> 
> now every one assumes a correction detail cost 300, :wall:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Frothey said:


> i'm forever blowing.....


LOL! Very good


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

i was going to say sailors, i thought i was on my "other" site :lol:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Noo. Was just taking a little bit of a jab at most pro's prices being double if not triple mine


Clever boy. Tell you what. When you have a tip top van or unit to keep, full all risks insurance cover costing you several thousand a year, a raft of tools like composite gauges to buy and maintain, then see if you can survive if you charge bugger all for your work. Most pro-detailers whose work I follow and respect charge sensible money for the hard graft and skill they put into their craft. Yes, £500-600 a car might sound a lot, but divide that by 20-30 hours and you will see that the hourly rate is very fair. As is often the case in life, you get what you pay for... and if you are flogging yourself hard for little or no return then what's the point?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Regardless of whether this complaint is genuine or not, it strikes me that this type of problem is going to become more commonplace in the future. If I had a quid for every e-mail or pm I have received asking for advice on setting up a new detailing business I'd have retired by now. There are far too many new detailers out there who think doing a few cars for mates qualifies them to go and offer professional services. The obvious result will be sub standard work and disgruntled customers. In time, this may sort the real professionals from those following a flyte of fancy, but damage may be done to the concept of detailing, which may yet hurt us all...

I've seen a couple of threads lately posted by DW supporters that have made my toes curl. I kept my thoughts to myself, but maybe we should sometimes speak up in order to protect the reputation of our craft? Problem is, how can we offer constructive feedback without appearing to be overly critical?


----------



## TSE (Jul 2, 2007)

It wasn't me either.

Roy


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Rich - how do we improve if you dont..... maybe do it in here so i/they dont "lose face" - theres nothing like a shattered ego to cause a ruck!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> LOL! Very good


Very good indeed


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I have no idea... I just put the offer up as it seemed the right thing to do... Beginning to wish I hadnt....


You will do if she's in Scotland.:lol:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

hi guy`s not been on for a few days now 

not me as i have never done a mine and also dont charge £350

gaz just wait till you have to put food on the table for your family and to pay for the roof over your head

you might charge £250 and others on here that do it at the weekend`s for less than you do use no favours


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

just got on line now, been away detailing.

It wasnt me either, sorry.

I do feel for the woman if here post is genuine. I also, as Rich and matt have both said, think this type of thing will increase. Sge says the car still has swirls in, bt has anyone asked how much clear coat is left on the car? etc etc.

Detailing has become this expectation that a car can be made perfect inside and out, and that isnt always the case. The level of expectation from some customers is not realistic, bit if explained correctly should be able to understand why.

Rich also mentioned about the number of new detailers. Yep, and even when you try to help genuine enthusiasts and run an open day, stating no full timers or detailers who earn from it some still post and attend the day to steal knowledge. I WILL NOT be hosting another day for enthusiasts, the few have undermined and spolit it for the many.

On a side note, I'd have Paint Corrected it for £200, and given it full SV detail with Divine for £350.00.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

..... i reckon its been established its no-one on here 

_you might charge £250 and others on here that do it at the weekend`s for less than you do use no favours_

damned if we do, damned if we dont. If i charged £350 for a correction i wouldn't feel right - not to that standard yet - and people could question whether I was worth it. the majority of what I do are one pass "polishes" anyway

likewise I'm not within 60 miles of another detailer (that I'm aware of). I'm up against establised "valeters" who apply lifeshine for £150, so realistically I've got to start lower than in an area where people are more aware of detailing

honest q - how many of you guys started charging £300+ from day one?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> Sge says the car still has swirls in, bt has anyone asked how much clear coat is left on the car? etc etc.
> 
> Detailing has become this expectation that a car can be made perfect inside and out, and that isnt always the case. The level of expectation from some customers is not realistic, bit if explained correctly should be able to understand why.


Spot on Iain, Not sure to this date that I've been able to correct a car to 100% without leaving some minor defect here or there unless they want to compromise the clear coat but this is always explained to the customer before hand so it's never a problem, no such thing as the perfect finish.
Not sure about the lady in question but something sounds not true to form.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Frothey said:


> Rich - how do we improve if you dont..... maybe do it in here so i/they dont "lose face" - theres nothing like a shattered ego to cause a ruck!


Totally agree... and that's why I've kept quiet... because I really don't know how to do it without causing offence.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

do it by pm? TBH so long as its objective if people cant learn from it thats their problem.

besides, it gives a chance to add "oh, and the tar spots were removed, the arches dressed and the polish residue was buffed off after i took the after pics" to the write up


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I think its total BS. If 'she' was so intimidated by the person, 'she' wouldn't go onto a forum knowing the person was there and start that thread, simple as.

I've been stacked for the last few days, didn't know anything about this. Then I get a phone call from Johnnyopolis today who asks 'What are you doing?'. My reply - 'A detail on a Mini'. I wondered why he started laughing....


Oh, and Rich, I agree with your comments and think there is a definitely a place for contructive comments. I for one would always appreciate a nudge if I'd missed something or could have done something better. And if you offer advice/comment in a constructive way and the recipient throws their toys out of the pram, that would say all it has to about that person.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I think you have some tips/advice for someone - maybe hint at how to word it there  - then its best to give them a ring and have a chat rather than forum posts.

I know I've done and recieved that way and think its helps us all work together better.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

every day is a new learning curve , i wont go into prices , but i get the first call , then theres 3 weekenders who get the job as i cant do it for say £100, which is their average price .
i was a bit pi55ed the other day when one car was 99% booked for this month only to find it done by one of the above .
i pmd the guy and asked why he had not used my services , his answer was , i had it done at half what i had quoted him , all i did say to him was at least he could have told me rather than me see the pics posted on the forum.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

something to get used to as the G220 becomes increasingly popular, and more P/Ts go full time too.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> something to get used to as the G220 becomes increasingly popular, and more P/Ts go full time too.


always a big increase of people starting up a valeting/detailing this time of year and then they slowly swindle back down in the quieter months with most closing down within the first year


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

noticed how many "it didn't work/not easy/must be the wrong polish" type threads are popping up? most of them to g220 users.... i reckon its a ohase that will pass....

even the undercutters are getting undercut now! funny when they get the hump....


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if others do this, but I offer a 100% satisfied, or 100% of your money back. I've never had anyone take me up on that, so I'll assume all my custies have been happy! 

INcidentally - the mini - wassun me.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Frothey said:


> .....
> 
> honest q - how many of you guys started charging £300+ from day one?


I certainly didn't. It started as a cheap add on to a valet so that people could see what i could do. Then tell the customer i had done them a huge favour price wise and not to let people know how much it cost as £xxx was the normal price.....strange way of doing it and in danger of setting a precedent but it worked. Sometimes i'd be doing it for sixty quid extra if the car was worth doing it to..........but that was some time ago now. Is that honest enough Family and friends i've done it for nothing at times as an advert of sorts. But as ive said its worked in the long run and now i estimate the hours x £35 ish



Gleammachine said:


> Spot on Iain, Not sure to this date that I've been able to correct a car to 100% without leaving some minor defect here or there unless they want to compromise the clear coat but this is always explained to the customer before hand so it's never a problem, no such thing as the perfect finish.
> Not sure about the lady in question but something sounds not true to form.


I have to say there is only probably 2 cars i have managed a 99.9/100% correction on and they were both only a matter of a few weeks old. Anything else is between 70-95% depending on what the customers expectation is. Sometimes the trade will want the worst of the marring removed so that a decent level of gloss can be achieved. I know i've said it before but the most important thing is the 'customer expectation' and can you deliver it.

This is where accurate communication is the key.



Shine On said:


> I think its total BS. If 'she' was so intimidated by the person, 'she' wouldn't go onto a forum knowing the person was there and start that thread, simple as.


I was thinking exactly the same today whilst working.



Shine On said:


> Oh, and Rich, I agree with your comments and think there is a definitely a place for contructive comments. I for one would always appreciate a nudge if I'd missed something or could have done something better. And if you offer advice/comment in a constructive way and the recipient throws their toys out of the pram, that would say all it has to about that person.


Agreed. I for one will readily admit that sometimes i have pressed the submit button before reading my reply and cringe when i see it posted up.



Gleamingkleen said:


> always a big increase of people starting up a valeting/detailing this time of year and then they slowly swindle back down in the quieter months with most closing down within the first year


Every year around here there is a massive start up around now and this year is no different. Then the colder months come in october and thats it, they've had enough and Mr reliable here gets snowed under in what are supposed to be the quiet months.

That my 2p worth anyway, well more like 50p really


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

> you might charge £250 and others on here that do it at the weekend`s for less than you do use no favours


I am one of the "weekend only" detailers and since this is "pocket money" for me I perhaps don't charge quite as much as some of the detailers who do it as a full-time living. But saying that it doesn't mean I am a crap detailer or an enthusiast making some money out of it. I must have detailed over 100 cars now over a period of 4 years and even though I am not making megabucks out of it I do do it for the love of it (sound's corny but is damn right true in my case)! I work in an office all week and I look forward to my weekends knowing that I have a car booked in for a full correction detail (sad, but true).

Having said all that I put a hell of lot of graft into detailing and am not happy until the car is absolutely perfect and the best I am going to be able to achieve (without being stupid and threatening the clearcoat and paintwork). When I know I am taking money from someone then that someone is going to get 110% out of me - that is quite simply how I work and how I have always worked.

So why am I not a full-time detailer then? Quite simply - I cannot envisage myself detailing a car everyday or every other day for the rest of my life. My "full-time" job pays very well, gives me security of a set wage every month and feeds the family. Detailing is quite simply giving me some extra "pocket money" (which the wife normally spends anyway) and I get a hell of a lot of enjoyment out of detailing cars.

Sorry to have gone off topic - but I really wanted to say that to anyone who says part-timers aren't as committed as the full-timers.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Banging on about it again

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=738653&postcount=8


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Banging on about it again
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=738653&postcount=8


Where....its only been 5 minutes and ive damn well missed it..


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

cossie devil said:


> well it was not me not done a mini this year, i think mod s sould look into this person pro or not and have a word to resolove it .cost or not was not happy with the level of work done .Only the cleint and detailer will know what was asked to be carried out and the out come.
> as for this comment i run two car bussiness along side each other ,one detailing other( mobile valeting ) - so does this class me as a splash and dash even thow i use the same method as my detailing work . i started valeting first then got into detailing , not sure if did detailing first or valeting but does seam that u look down on other s if this feild ..
> just my thoughts


How do i look down on others you obviously have no idea of who i am or what im like, i dont look down on any one and offer quite a bit of help to others, i started off valeting 8 nearly 9 years ago for my self, and i would still be doing that if all the other cowboy splash and dash wanabes had not dived on it and done half assed jobs, then the old immigrants in car parks with the signs "valeting services" lol, that IMO in my area ruined "valeting" the name as people asociated the finish you get from them to be the standard from every one  in all fairness i dont really care much what you do or others im making mine love me hate me i do alright 

and at the end of the day what ever you say IMO detailing is valeting done properly


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

_and at the end of the day what ever you say IMO detailing is valeting done properly_

amen to that!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've said it before and i'll say it again, as long as YOU continue to do top notch work and put your all into every job you do then you'll have no problems, people will begin to recognise the good from the bad.

Just recently i got a PM from an unhappy person after another Detailer (who is paid up on here i might add) did a "full correction" job on their car. In their own words - "They started at about 10am and had left by 3:30 after spending an hour or two on the paintwork tops, they also scuffed the badge on the bootlid with the buffer and the finish on the wheels/shuts/engine bay was poor too"

In my eyes, for a "pro" to do this is a complete disgrace and speaks volumes about them as a person but the customer was also daft to pay them if they were unhappy at the work. They have now asked when we can do their car after admitting that they should have paid our "expensive" prices instead of having his/her fingers burned by a cowboy of a "detailer"...


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> I've said it before and i'll say it again, as long as YOU continue to do top notch work and put your all into every job you do then you'll have no problems, people will begin to recognise the good from the bad.


Dude i try, this is why i dont take on the "he says he can do it for xxx can you do any better" jobs, if it comes in i look and regardless of what others charge etc i work out (as best i can) how long its likely to take and then x by the hourly rate (+travel & if needed expenses such as accommodation) bam there you go thats how you price it up IMO, if they dont want to pay me to do a propper job im not interested in doing it in all honesty, im happy for people to pick and chose what they want doing, as long as they are happy to pay for enough time for each bit to be done properly:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Exactly 


We had someone in the other day trying to haggle me down by £100 if i didnt do the interior, wheels and engine bay!  lol!


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Hey James, I have an idea one who did the mini, and it was before you went to look after some of the missed work that he charged for, I wonder if its that one??


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Refined Reflections said:


> Hey James, I have an idea one who did the mini, and it was before you went to look after some of the missed work that he charged for, I wonder if its that one??


The plot thickens....

You cant post that and leave us all here in suspenders


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

peter richards said:


> every day is a new learning curve , i wont go into prices , but i get the first call , then theres 3 weekenders who get the job as i cant do it for say £100, which is their average price .
> i was a bit pi55ed the other day when one car was 99% booked for this month only to find it done by one of the above .
> i pmd the guy and asked why he had not used my services , his answer was , i had it done at half what i had quoted him , all i did say to him was at least he could have told me rather than me see the pics posted on the forum.


I had the same last week, drove out priced the job (paint correction) booked him in, got a txt from cutie someones (part timer) doing it for £80 & the inside aswell, sorry mate gonna have to cancel ...


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Refined Reflections said:


> Hey James, I have an idea one who did the mini, and it was before you went to look after some of the missed work that he charged for, I wonder if its that one??


If it was the same quality of work that i saw there then its bad VERY bad, i got told it just needs a rewash and waxing lol, it was still full of swirls and the door shuts and engine had not been washed, i was told yer you wash them at the end  ,

By the way thanks for putting my name forward for that job you  :lol: IIRR that was when you still had the hump with me :lol:  good pay back :lol: :lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i lost quite a bit of work last summer to these guys , one of them even had the cheek to ask me my advice on how to do it ffs


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

I have my prices and own standards and if someone want to haggle then they can go whistle. If they want a cheap job then these are not the people that i would want involved with my business. whatever prices anyone charges then you will always get the cheap end popping up and there will always be a market for them too - flip side is there is always a market for high end detailing too.

wifes just shouted me for dinner ttfn

matt


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> Hey James, I have an idea one who did the mini, and it was before you went to look after some of the missed work that he charged for, I wonder if its that one??


:lol:I know of this Mini as well, i had to lend someone some wax to finish the job - not James i add


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Do tell someone please, can't handle the suspense.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I've got a mini tommorow if that helps 



edit to avoid crys of foul play tommorows mini is a good few hundred miles from afore mentioned mini


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> Hey James, I have an idea one who did the mini, and it was before you went to look after some of the missed work that he charged for, I wonder if its that one??


Oh even _I_ know about that one

Tim

ps Mini not me either as we're all owning up. Last one I did was 1.5yrs ago and male owner from external appearances


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

and at the end of the day what ever you say IMO detailing is valeting done properly (what i can say you said it spot on )

well its starting come out , keep it coming


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

cossie devil said:


> and at the end of the day what ever you say IMO detailing is valeting done properly (what i can say you said it spot on )
> 
> well its starting come out , keep it coming




i dont really know what your trying to say or what ever,

Maybe your just swayed by your pals over on BV


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

What the **** is going on with this Miniworks member

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61834


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

searching for a freebe, looser :wall:


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I've got a mini tommorow if that helps
> 
> edit to avoid crys of foul play tommorows mini is a good few hundred miles from afore mentioned mini


ahhh! good to have you back you old misery - hope it goes well mate


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

james b said:


> i dont really know what your trying to say or what ever,
> 
> Maybe your just swayed by your pals over on BV


and at the end of the day what ever you say IMO detailing is valeting done properly 
i meant to say was i agree with your comment above :wall: as for bv not swayed at all , yes i go on there and so did at one time .
like said started valeting/detailing somewhere and will leave at that


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ mate your posts make no sense............ read them back before you post them and then you will see what i do 

And yer did and still do browse BV it was at one time quite good in the days of Mick etc, just seems that most of the people who where all paly with me there slagged me off when they thought i could not see lol,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

ok will do , so are one the secret guests on there , as craig mentioned :lol: :lol:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I usually have a nose around on there once a week to see waht they have nicknamed DW for that week....this week we are the 'car washing forum' 

All seems a bit bitter and twisted to me.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I go on there every now and then, just to have a laugh, see Mr O is now a member :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I go on there every now and then, just to have a laugh, see Mr O is now a member :lol:


Not been approved though!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

scratch that.... Im in


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

My IP is banned lol, i will have to wait till im at my rents house or my bros to have a little sneak about lol,


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Right we now know who miniworks is, its not Caron btw! and who the detailer is. 

I will let Bill post up the details if he sees fit, until then locked.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

To avoid confusion said detailer is not A DW supporter


----------

